# paramount dog food brand?



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

i have been searching the Internet and can not find it, id like to see the web site for the company and do a little looking around.. my wife bought it and the ingredients don't seem to bad for the price ..


----------



## Cjford (Jun 29, 2009)

anyone hear of it?


----------



## gilllovesjersey (Aug 12, 2012)

I just bought some of the wet to try today. im also having no luck finding a website.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Paramount Distributors appears to be a dog food distribution company operating out of Golden, Colorado, USA. Looks like a small company. Doubt if they manufacture any of their own food. Could not find a web site for the company itself.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

The fact that they don't have a website would trouble me.


----------



## niagara (Nov 24, 2013)

*Paramount*

Paramount | US Pet Nutrition


----------

